# assurance pour ipad



## pak-boy57 (29 Avril 2011)

bonjour, 
je viens de commander l'iPad 2 et je cherche une assurance voici ce que jai trouver 
http://www.garantie-privee.com/
l'assurance Ipad 2 qui a une valeurs de 609 euros me revient 54.99  pour 24 mois soit 2.29 eur par mois 
qu'en pensez ? je ne trouve aucun avis sur ce site mais apparament la presse en dit du bien. il est meme passer dans Capital le 3 avril sur M6 
on peut assurer le materiel jusqu'a un mois apres l'achat


----------



## drs (29 Avril 2011)

bah à première vue ça a l'air pas mal...
j'ai parcouru les conditions  générales et rien ne m'a choqué.


----------



## Steevo55 (29 Avril 2011)

Complètement inutile pour ma part

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------

Ah j'avais pas vu c'est une casse et vol, prends là, déclaration dans 1 an à la police pour un vol, tu auras un tout nouvel ipad 3... (en plus de revendre ton ipad 2)


----------



## cmonta (29 Avril 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Ah j'avais pas vu c'est une casse et vol, prends là, déclaration dans 1 an à la police pour un vol, tu auras un tout nouvel ipad 3... (en plus de revendre ton ipad 2)




Voilà un magnifique conseil :mouais:


----------



## Lefenmac (30 Avril 2011)

Steevo55 a dit:


> Complètement inutile pour ma part
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h39 ----------
> 
> Ah j'avais pas vu c'est une casse et vol, prends là, déclaration dans 1 an à la police pour un vol, tu auras un tout nouvel ipad 3... (en plus de revendre ton ipad 2)




Si c'es de l'humour c'est pas drôle, si ça n'en est pas c'est pitoyable comme conseil....


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (30 Avril 2011)

C'est surtout illégal...


----------



## Steevo55 (1 Mai 2011)

C'était de l'ironie, ma première réponse était la seule à prendre en compte


----------



## rexet (2 Mai 2011)

Ca me parait être un excellent prix ton assurance là !
Moi perso j'ai pris l'assurance de la caisse d'epargne (mais il faut être client) et pour 6 par moi ça couvre jusqu'à 4 appareils. Du coup j'ai mis mon téléphone, mon iPad et mon iPod.


----------



## antoine75015 (17 Juillet 2012)

je suis client a la caisse epargne est je suis intéresse par cette assurance
je voudrais savoir si je la prend pour assurer l'ipad est ce que je pourrais assurer un ordinateur portable plus tard
merci


----------

